# Finding Discus in North Carolina



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone know of any reputable places to purchase discus in North Carolina, especially in the Raleigh area? I've only found 1 store that even carries them and they only had 1 to 2. I'd love to find some smaller discus perhaps 5 to 6 of them.
I'm not very comfortable with ordering discus online.

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I had to guess, getting Discus directly from a breeder is 100 times better than from any fish store. That would mostly mean ordering online, unless you knew of one close by. I know how odd it seems getting them in the mail, but I would trust a reputable site.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

there is a member on here who is part of the raleigh aquarium society. He will definetely know. Its Dmax but I think there is alot of A's and some numbers in their name.

I mailorder mine because my local guy went out of business with the economy.
I use hawaiidiscus.com and discusmadness.com(which is in new jersey) they are both great, I am really happy with their quality of stock.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you really want a discus from jersey though? It will prolly have a ton of gel in its hair and listen to techno all night.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Machine1515 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just saw this thread and figured i'd put in my knowledge of the area.

I have been working with Chris at Aquarium Outfitters in Wake Forest for a few months now. Its a locally owned shop with very friendly and knowledgeable staff.
He gets about 5 different kinds of discus from a breeder in the area. He typically gets 10-20 new discus every 3 weeks. Size is about 3" but has some 5". Price from $45-$150.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

How to find good discus?. Easy.. work at it!.. Join a few forums.. contribute more than "wow".. or "good luck" or "looking good".. ask questions.. pipe in when ya know you can help someone.. I belong to like a dozen forums.. participate in all.. encourage the growth and depth of that particular forum... sooner or later, something will happen that ya hit up with someone that recognizes that you're not trolling for deals and will reward ya with a connection to what your looking for.. Hey.. that's why I'm posting this.. Now.. who has some nice GBR fry!.. LOL... Bill in Va.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is also SimplyDiscus


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Someone here:South Carolina Aquaria Association • Index page may know.If not from NC,then SC isnt too far from you.


----------

